# The Journal of Neptune's Mom



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

So, in an effort to avoid doing my research I decided to start a journal. 

I guess I'll start by telling a little about me. I grew up on an Arabian/Miniature Horse farm owned by my grandparents, and still live there. My mom was a young mother, and decided to raise me in the house she grew up in. She has since moved out and in with her fiance. They live about 10 minutes away from my home, and have lived there for 6 years now. 

My actual name is Becky (Rebecca), and that's all I'm going to share about that. So, if you ever want to address me as Becky or Rebecca in my posts feel free.. but I also answer to Rachel, Emily and Elizabeth (apparently I look like all of those names, because people call me them frequently). I'll also answer to Neptune's Mom, because I am Neptune's Mom (well human mom). 

Beyond the horses and Neptune, I am also the mom to: Eponine (betta), Alfie (betta), Ranger (betta), Marius (betta), Teddy (betta), Beatrix (ADF), Indiana (guinea pig), Odette (guinea pig) and Clementine (guinea pig). There are also the dogs:Elvis, Marilyn, Lulu, Gable, Zeus, Ria, Sam and Bear. And the cat, Bootsie. I do not have human children (I'm in graduate school and work three jobs... that's not going to happen for a really long time). 

My boyfriend and me are in the process of getting our first house together. We have been together for 7 years as of July 13th. But, during that time he has always lived in no-pet apartments. Leaving me unable to live with him because well, see above paragraph . The house we have put an offer on and planned to close on June 28th, just failed it's inspection for termites and radon (it tested 4 x the average) :-(. So that has thrown a wrench in our plan. 

On to my history with bettas. I've had bettas since I was about 5 years old. From about 5-20 I had bettas non-stop. I never cared for them well, although I thought I did. I can't remember all the fish I had over that time, but it was quite a few. When my last betta Gerard died when I was around 20 I swore off fish. I remember watching him gasping for breath and I didn't know what to do to help him. I felt helpless, and I never wanted to feel that way again with my animals. 

Fast forward about 6 years, and I was working at a pet store (Feb 2012). By that time I had started reading this forum (I found it in Dec 2011) so I knew about bettas, and could share with people accurate information about their animals. Anyway, I was working at the register and every time I looked up this little clear betta was looking at me. I'd never seen a clear betta before, and I was intrigued. After several hours of him just staring at me, I broke down and put him under the register to buy him. I had to sneak him home, because my grandma said, "no more animals in her house". But, at my age, I feel like if I want a betta by gosh I should be able to have it. Especially, considering the massive size of the house and the fact that I have a wing pretty much entirely to myself and she never comes over here. 

So, Neptune brought me back to bettas after I'd sworn them off. He also bit me with the betta bug (or maybe you all did that :lol, and now I have 6 total. Four of those were rescues. I guess I feel some debt is owed for all the bettas I poorly cared for over the years. Rescuing makes me feel better about that, and I feel honored to be able to provide these guys with a loving home.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

my guppies named Neptune ALRIGHT!!!!!!!! *high five


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Neptune is an awesome name for aquatic boys.  

I decided to add some pictures. 

The blue/red CT is Marius. Marius is a Wal-Mart rescue, who had SBD when he came home. 

The purple/red VT is Ranger. Ranger was my second rescue, who was missing his anal fin. It still hasn't grown all the way back in, but it's look good.


----------

